# Argh



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

The dreaded bottom bracket creak. 2015 Ultra Torque Record and Threaded Record cups. Any ideas?


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Gee, never had a threaded make any noise, and don't recall anyone here having the problem. Blue Loctite?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Which frame and how long have you been riding it before it started? There are aftermarket bottom brackets that some people have had success with but that is usually for press fit.


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

How certain you are that it's the bb? Was it ridden in rain/wet recently? If so, remove the cups, dry everything, clean cups and shell with WD40, reinstall with threadlocker and fresh grease on bearings. If not, I'd check you cleats if they are not reasonably new.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a similar problem, it was not the BB to the frame causing the noise, but the bearings on the crank that slide into the BB that was the source of the noise.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

So it's an old Bianchi Ti Mega Tube. It has been set up like this for a few years. Does anyone know if the Super Record bearing will fit on the Record crank.
With the Ti frame is there any special assembly instructions? although this isn't a noise from ground zero but if I'm going to disassemble clean and put back together may as well do it what is accepted as the correct way.


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

SR bearings should work fine on Record crank. Just don't grease them.

I own a few Litespeed and Lynskey, all on Campy SR and Record, no special preparations needed. Just use threadlocker like Loctite 222 when re-installing the cups.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

So I haven't resolved the noise yet. I've ruled out pedals/cleats. When I get a chance I'm dissembling the drive train inspecting lubing tightening.
Until then I decided it's time to put the X4 through it's paces. Man, it's amazing how quiet a 30 year old bike with 30 year old components is. All I hear is tire hum and an occasional fd rub until I trim. The Syncro II is working perfect too. All's right in the world.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

mackgoo said:


> So I haven't resolved the noise yet. I've ruled out pedals/cleats. When I get a chance I'm dissembling the drive train inspecting lubing tightening.
> Until then I decided it's time to put the X4 through it's paces. Man, it's amazing how quiet a 30 year old bike with 30 year old components is. All I hear is tire hum and an occasional fd rub until I trim. The Syncro II is working perfect too. All's right in the world.


I think you and I are the only people who think Syncro 2 works fine.


----------



## NShore (Oct 13, 2005)

Here's what I've done when it creaks. Take the crank apart and clean the axles, the bolt that connects the 2 halves, and the bottom bracket cups. Grease the hirth joint, the bolt, the bolt washer and the cups. Put it back together tight and it should be fine.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Resolved. 
I had been riding the X4 for the last few weeks. 30 year old frame with 30 year old components and as quiet as can be. Overtime I came back after a ride I'd put the X up and walk by the Mega Tube hanging next to the cross bike. It kept whispering take me, take me. So yesterday I broke down hung up the X and took down the Mega. Of course the creak was still there. As I was finishing the ride I was trying to concentrate where the noise was coming from and it seemed to be the rear hub. Today before the ride I checked my QR. It was really tight. I loosened it some and the creak is gone. Maybe I'll put a little grease on the contact points some time.


----------

